# Violet-Based Shampoos????



## BJ1077 (Sep 29, 2007)

I just got my color done a violet based brown shade.  My stylist told me to get a violet based shampoo to prevent fading.  I was in a rush I forgot to get her recommendations.  Can anyone recommend a good one?  TIA


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 30, 2007)

Lush Daddyo
http://usa.lush.com/cgi-bin/lushdb/2003?expand=Haircare
My mum uses it on her blonde hair which she says makes it brighter, it should work on your hair if it has violet undertones.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 30, 2007)

whenever i get highlights in my hair i use *TIGI CATWALK FASHIONISTA SHAMPOO *along with the conditioner and it makes the blondness brighter and longer lasting. not so expensive either! i also know that John Frieda has some purple based products too


----------



## user79 (Sep 30, 2007)

Violet toned shampoo prevents brassiness (yellowing) in blonde hair, I'm not sure if it will help much with brown hair, but maybe a bit of the purple tone will help to highlight that undertone you had put in.


----------



## girlstar (Oct 1, 2007)

I love Daddy-O. It smells like violets. Freaking amazing. My bf loves the smell of it


----------

